# Problem: pigeon is not fly + paws not in order - help!



## wwwadim (Jul 25, 2005)

Greetings! I from Russia. Forgive me beforehand for my bad English, but I have a huge need for your help.

I have found my pigeon laying in a grass near to road. It could not fly. I have picked up it, have brought home, couple of days have fed it. For the second day the pigeon began to feel itself better, it has a good appetite, drinks water, not afraid of light or sun, people too, a head does not twist and does not shake.
Simply it lays on Kiel and paws turns in under itself. I have examined its paws - found any black points similar on firm pus. Paws move in the order, a brush of a paw too is similar in the order.
I can not understand, why it does not fly. 

His wings are alright.

The pigeon lives at me two weeks, well eats.
I so dream, that it has become independent and has departed. I want, that it did not suffer.

I attach a photo of the pigeon. If it will be necessary, I shall try to photograph from other foreshortenings and is more qualitative.
Please, help to understand me this problem!

Beforehand to you it is grateful!


----------



## Pidgey (May 20, 2005)

Wadim,

Welcome to Pigeons.com! We wish that the reason for your visit was not so dire.

This is not easy to diagnose. It is possible that this pigeon has a neurological problem or it could be as simple as a broken leg or two.

First, take a towel and form it into a "zero" so that a bowl is formed in the middle of the towel. Lay the bird into the middle so that the ring of the bowl shape supports the bird with no pressure on the legs. This should be more comfortable. 

Place a bowl of food in front of the bird so that it does not need to move in order to eat. Exchange the bowl of food for a bowl of water every few hours.

Examining the legs and paws (feet, in English): if the bird can extend a leg and paw and actually apply pressure outward, then it is unlikely that the leg is broken. But if it cannot or does not apply pressure, it does not mean that the leg IS broken either. It often takes a very experienced person to make that determination.

Because of this we should make sure that the legs stay in a position that will allow them to heal properly if that IS the problem WHILE we attempt to determine what else MIGHT be wrong with the bird.

Click here for a story and picture of a bird that broke both legs:

http://www.redroselofts.com/braveheart.htm

After thinking more about your story, I need to ask a question--do you mean that this bird has been in your possession for two weeks (14 days) in this condition? If that is the case, it is possible that it has injured its spinal cord and is paralyzed from the waist down. That does happen.

Other possibilities for leg paralysis include swelling of the kidneys due to an infection because the nerve that controls the legs passes through the kidneys.

Pidgey
(Ulanov Tomasovich)

Встретьте Pigeons.com! Жаль к нам, что причина для вашего посещения является настолько ужасной.

Это не легко для диагностирования. Это возможно, что этот голубь имеет неврологическую проблему, или это могло быть столь просто как нарушенная нога или два.

Сначала, возьмите полотенце, и формируйте это в "ноле" так, чтобы депрессия была произведена в середине полотенца. Поместите птицу в середине так, чтобы кольцо формы депрессии поддержало птицу без давления на ноги. Это должно быть более удобно. 

Разместите чашку пищевых продуктов перед птицей так, чтобы не двигались, который. Обменяйте сферу пищевых продуктов для сферы воды после нескольких часов.

Если птица может выдвинуть с ее ногой и применить давление, невероятное, что нога нарушена. Но в противном случае это не подразумевает, что нога нарушена. Часто очень квалифицированный человек обязан делать то определение.

Из-за этого мы должны удостовериться, что ноги остаются в положении, которое позволит им заживать должным образом, если это - проблема. Также, в то время как мы пробуем определить другие возможности, которые могут быть неправильны с птицей.

Щелчок здесь для истории и картины птицы, которая нарушила обе ноги:

http: // www.redroselofts.com/braveheart.htm

После отражения это - больше о вашей истории, я должен задать вопрос - Вы подразумеваете, что эта птица была в вашем владении в течение двух недель в этом условии? Если точно, который является возможным, что это повредило, его спинной хребет и парализован от талии вниз. Это случается.

Другие возможности для паралича ноги включают почки раздувания из-за инфекции, потому что нерв, который использует ноги, проходит почки.


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

Dear Pidgey - all I can say is WOW!


----------



## pdpbison (Mar 15, 2005)

Hello wwwadim, 


Thank you for helping this Pigeon..!


Pidgey has addressed some excellent points in his posting, above.

Can you describe the appearance of the Bird's droppings? Are they firm and about like a white and green-brown 'Raisen' ? (Might be 'Sultans' over there I do not know..)

Or are they watery or like paint of some color?

Does the Bird have any odor if you have your nose in it's Feathers on it's back?

Glad to hear there is no 'head twisting'...that is good.

Can you get crushed Oyster Shell 'Grit' for him to eat along with his Seeds?

Till next,

Phil
Las Vegas


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

Der Pidgey - Thank you for the kind words. I think I blew it again in responding but I'll get the hang of it one day. At least I know how to do it this way.


----------



## wwwadim (Jul 25, 2005)

Great thanks for your partnership!

I can check a forum and my mail only in the evenings, therefore time passes approximately day.

I checked legs of the pigeon. It moves them well, bends legs in joints when I put it on his back.
But it seems, that it is difficult for it to bend brushes of paws, where claws. They like straight lines gathered together though it cautiously moves its brushes of paws.

It well moves around in a box specially made for it. Moves only on Kiel or a stomach how it is correct? Recently it helps itself to move by joints of its legs.

I saw, when I took a bird on hands it bent up its legs to itself.

pdpbison, the Bird and its legs smell as usually, have not odor.

I try to care of it the most usual. I have consulted to people from village which have hens at their yard, they have advised me to give it in I peep millet, ground peas, field grasses, for example, coltsfoot (Tussilago Farfara).
I am rare, once a week I give it sand and fine stones in a bowl that it pecked them. I was advised with these people.

I try attach another photo on the message, if they can help.

If there it is possible to see under its paws, there where claws, are black with white points. I thought, that it droppings or excrements, but it is difficult to wash out it.
And its end of beak and claws of dark color - differ from other part of beak - is normally?


----------



## Pidgey (May 20, 2005)

Wadim,

It is very difficult to know for certain, but what you describe sounds very much like it had broken legs. Regarding the black parts on the legs with the white points, you will have to take a very good picture of that or you will need to make a drawing of the legs and illustrate the problem. You can take a picture of the drawing.

It is possible that the spots that are black are dried blood. Would you please describe in exact detail where on the legs or feet that they are? Go here to see good drawings of the skeleton of a bird:

http://people.eku.edu/ritchisong/skeleton.html

Do you believe that the bird is getting better and stronger?

In the picture, it appears that there might be yellow hairs around its head. That would indicate that this pigeon is still young. Can you confirm that or take a close picture of its head?

Some pigeons do have black beaks and black claws. I own several that are like that.

Ulanov Tomasovich

Очень трудно знать наверняка, но что Вы описываете звуки очень подобно этому, нарушил ноги. Относительно черных частей на ногах с белыми пунктами, Вы должны будете делать очень хороший снимок этого, или Вы будете должны делать рисунок ног и иллюстрировать проблему. Вы можете делать снимок рисунка.

Возможно, что пятна, которые являются черными являются высушенной кровью. Пожалуйста опишите в точной детали, где на ногах или ногах, что они? Идите сюда, чтобы видеть хорошие рисунки скелета птицы

http://people.eku.edu/ritchisong/skeleton.html

Вы полагаете, что птица поправляется и более сильной?

На картине, кажется, что могли бы быть желтые волосы вокруг ее головы. Это указало бы, что этот голубь все еще молод. Вы можете подтвердить, что или делают близкий снимок его головы?

Некоторые голуби действительно имеют черные клювы и черные когти. Я имею несколько, которые походят на это.

I washed the pic a bit to see if I could make out any more detail:


----------



## pdpbison (Mar 15, 2005)

Hi wwwwadim,


Black dots of feet and toes which do not wash off may be fungus also...

Can you send an image, close up, of the Bird's profile, of the Bird's face?

"Wattles", top of Beak against forehead, if an adult, Wattles will be "white" color. If adolescent, will be pale pink or light but noe yet White and frosty looking.

This may be a young Bird, an adolescent.

Food should be whole Seeds. Whole Dry Peas if not too big are fine, if lare dry whole Peas, if the Bird can eat them, that is fine too. Others also, whole Seeds, such as Millet, Milo, Oat Groats, white Safflower, Flax Seed, Barley, Triticale, Buckwheat, Wheat, whole small Corn, other small whole Seeds or grains...some variety anyway.

Grit or small stones should be available every day for the Bird to eat if they wish.

The Bird pecks well? eats well?

Should be about 40 or 50 droppings a day if eating enough...rough guess.


Can you weigh this Bird? 



Best wishes...

Till next!

Phil
Las Vegas


----------



## Pidgey (May 20, 2005)

Wadim,

I think I understand what you are describing--you are saying that its feet do not spread out like normal.

You might need to try spreading its toes of each foot over the top of a piece of cardboard and then hold them down with a piece of tape over the top to keep its toes straight out while they are healing.

Ulanov Tomasovich

Я думаю, что я понимаю то, что Вы описываете - Вы говорите, что его ноги убирают не распространение подобно нормальному.

Вы, возможно, должны пробовать распространить его пальцы ноги каждой ноги по вершине части картона и затем подавить их с частью ленты по вершине, чтобы держать ее пальцы ноги прямо, в то время как они заживают.


----------



## wwwadim (Jul 25, 2005)

It is difficult for me to understand a little how to make this. Whether could you describe, please, more in detail or to post a photo or schemas as it to make. I am afraid to make something incorrectly. Whether can this way to do much harm to the pigeon?

Its wings as it seems to me, very strong. When I take it in my hands it very strongly waves wings so, that I am afraid, that it can fly away


----------



## Pidgey (May 20, 2005)

Like taping your own foot down onto a snowshoe.


----------



## Pidgey (May 20, 2005)

Wadim,

Compare his feet to your hand in your mind. If the spot that is black with a white point is in the same place as the middle of the palm of your hand, then we may be looking at "Bumblefoot."

Is this where that spot that is black is?

Also, be sure to read the next post after this one. If you cannot understand it then click on the blue link because it shows pictures of taping the foot.

Ulanov Tomasovich

Сравните его ноги с вашей рукой в вашем мнении. Если пятно, которое является черным с белым пунктом, находится в том же самом месте как середина ладони вашей руки, то мы можем смотреть на "Bumblefoot".

Это то, где то пятно, которое является черным?

Также, убедитесь, что читали следующий пост после этого. Если Вы не можете понять, что это тогда щелкает на синей связи, потому что это показывает картины записи на пленку ноги.


----------



## Lin Hansen (Jan 9, 2004)

Hi Pidgey and Wadim,

I have copied and pasted the following from a previous thread. It describes how to splint toes (paws). Click on the link provided within the post for pictures showing how to splint toes.


Here is the previous post:
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Hi Robert,

Here is some information that Helen compiled regarding splinting broken toes. You can see the pictures at http://community.webshots.com/user/jujubear29 

Terry
--------------------------------------------

to splint the foot which is bent, give a calcium and vit supplement and hope things turn out ok for the bird, which they usually do. 

Here's a series of photos I took of the splinting procedure. At no time will you see both hands in the piccy as I did the job single handedly and took the photo in the process.

This first one shows how to prepare a splint from an ice lolly stick. Cut a notch in one end and fit the hind toe into the groove. Measure the length of lolly stick required and cut off.

Prepare finished splint by cutting a notch in the other end then sand paper smooth, not forgetting to sand in the grooves
fit hind and middle foretoe in the grooves and tape down firmly with micropore

Line up the two outer toes alongside the taped middle toe and tape them firmly to the stick.

should be a perfect splint on which the bird can stand and walk. This can be left on for anything up to a week. 


[This message has been edited by TAWhatley (edited March 01, 2004).]

-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------


Hope this helps.
Linda


----------



## birdboy12 (Jul 27, 2004)

*hrmm*

Well I had about the same thing happen to me.It happend too 3 babies for some reason the center toe crossed over the left or right toe.It made it hard for the bird too walk.Other then that the bird was in great shape.Could this be the same thing.


----------

